# Máy Sưởi Thông Gió Âm Trần 8 Chức Năng Yeelight Pro YLYB005



## Soho (2/11/21)

Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm 1 sản phẩm đa chức năng cho nhà tắm. Vừa có thể thông gió- hút mùi; vừa làm mát hút ẩm không khí; đồng thời làm ấm không gian, sây khô đồ vào mùa đông và đặc biệt an toàn với người dùng thì không thể bỏ qua *máy sưởi thông gió âm trần 8 chức năng Yeelight Pro YLYB005*. Sản phẩm nội địa Trung Quốc đến từ thương hiệu Xiaomi, đã có mặt tại nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới.

*Ưu điểm, chức năng máy sưởi nhà tắm âm trần Yeelight YLYB005*

*Khả năng sưởi ấm siêu nhanh*
Với công suất sưởi ấm lên đến 2.700W. Có thể tăng nhiệt độ không khí lên 15 độ C trong vòng 3 phút. Làm ấm không khí 1 cách nhanh chóng. Sẽ không còn cảm giác ngại, sợ khi bước vào nhà tắm mỗi khi mùa đông đến. Tiết kiệm đến 20% thời gian làm nóng.
Nhiệt độ phòng tắm sẽ luôn được giữ ồn định và đều trong thời gian máy sưởi hoạt động, đảm bảo sức khỏe của gia đình. Lựa chọn mức nhiệt phù hợp với bạn, máy sưởi phòng tắm Yeelight Pro sẽ tự động làm nóng phòng tắm để giữ nhiệt độ trong phòng không đổi. Do đó, cơ thể sẽ không bị sự thay đổi nhiệt độ bất thường khi tắm rửa, dẫn đến nguy cơ gây các bệnh như cảm cúm hay nặng hơn là đột quỵ,....



*Bảng điều khiển không dây kết nối từ xa*
Không cần phải đi dây điện kết nối phức tạp, tiềm ẩn nhiều nguy cơ gây đứt, gãy, chập cháy. Với bảng điều khiển rời cầm tay (gắn tường), chỉ cần kết nối bluetooth là có thể điều khiển máy sưởi. Màn hình điều khiển 3.5 inch thời thượng, thời lượng pin lâu dài cùng 10 phím chức năng hiển thị trên bảng điều khiển giúp người dùng dễ dàng điều chỉnh và lựa chọn các chức năng theo nhu cầu trong nháy mắt.



*Sử dụng động cơ biến tần DC*
Động cơ biến tấn Nidec DC Nhật Bản vượt xa động cơ AC kép truyền thống. Tốc độ thay đổi liên tục, trải nghiệm gió mềm tự nhiên, ấm áp và lưu thông đồng thời. Tiếng ồn thấp, tiết kiệm năng lượng và cho độ bền cao hơn. Một trải nghiệm mới về hiệu suất cao, sự thoải mái và đi tiên phong trong công nghệ.



*Góc dẫn không khí lên đến 120 độ C*
Thiết kế thêm tấm lá chắn có thể xoay góc từ 60-120 độ tùy ý. Tánh việc gió thổi trực tiếp vào người. Khu vực khô và ẩm ướt sẽ được sưởi ấm đồng thời. Phòng tắm không gian lớn có thể thoải mái sử dụng. Hệ thống sưởi toàn bố căn phòng cho cảm giác dễ chịu khi bước vào phòng tắm.
Hệ thống sưởi đều 360 độ, điều khiển hoàn toàn không khí trong phòng tắm. Ống dẫn khí tương đương với ống dẫn điều hòa và bánh xe tốc độ cao, đường kính lớn 18 cm và cung cấp không khí khoảng cách dài 2.8m. Mang lại hiệu quả sưởi ấm nhanh chóng cho toàn bộ căn phòng.



*Luồng khí nóng thổi mạnh, tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh ấm hơn*
Phòng tắm được làm ấm bằng cách tuần hoàn 3 chiều và luồng khí nóng mạnh từ xa thổi bay khí lạnh từ mặt đất của phòng tắm. Điều này khiến cho phòng tắm trở nên ấm đồng đều, bé sơ sinh sẽ luôn thấy ấm áp trong phòng tắm.

*Nhiệt độ không đổi, khử sương mù, đảm bảo không bị sốc nhiệt*
Phòng tắm có sương mù khiến cho không khí ngột ngạt khó thở. Máy sưởi phòng tắm Xiaomi Yeelight sử dụng công nghệ nhiệt độ không đổi thông minh để ngăn hơi nước trong phòng tắm hóa lỏng khi lạnh, loại bỏ tình trạng đọng sương trên kính và quanh các vách tường, đồ nội thất. Đồng thời bật không khí ấm và thông gió liên tục để tránh ngột ngạt. Bạn sẽ luôn an toàn khi sử dụng phòng tắm. Không ló thiết khi, bí bách khi ở trong nhà tắm quá lâu. 




*Chế độ thông gió tự động cho phòng tắm luôn thoáng mát*
Chế độ thống gió tự động bật mỗi ngày. Trong 2 phút thông gió ngay lập tức, loại bỏ mùi đặc biệt. Giúp bầu không khí trong lành hơn mỗi ngày.

*Gió nhẹ tự nhiên, ấm áp mùa đông, mát mẻ mùa hè.*
Động cơ biến tần DC điều khiển tốc độ gió vô cấp để đạt được làn gió mềm lại tự nhiên. Phòng tắm sẽ trở nên ấm áp, thoải mái vào mùa đông. Mát mẻ, khô ráo vào mùa hè.

*Ánh sáng đạt tiêu chuẩn RGO không gây hại cho mắ*t
Nguồn sáng của bộ đèn được tạo ra từ 132 hạt đèn led phân bổ đều. Đèn đã được kiểm tra qua nguy cơ ánh sáng xanh để đạt mức miễn trừ RG0. Mang lại trải nghiệm chiếu sáng tự nhiên và tuyệt vời cho mắt. Đặc biệt ánh sáng dịu nhẹ, an toàn cho mắt trẻ thơ.
Chế độ đèn ngủ dịu nhẹ, không lo bóng tối. Áp dụng thiết kế mạch đèn ngủ sáng tạo có độ sáng cực thấp. Cảm biến chuyển động cho phép đèn tự động bật vào ban đêm khi có người. Nhẹ nhàng và không gây chói mắt.



*Kết hợp sấy khô quần áo, không lo ẩm ướt*
Chế độ sấy thông minh, tự động điều chỉnh cường độ và thời gian sấy. Làm khô quần áo hiệu quả. Đồng thời có thể tạm biệt nỗi lo ẩm mốc vào mùa mưa. Phòng tắm sẽ ngay lập tức trở thành phòng phơi đồ mỗi khi mùa mưa và ẩm mốc kéo dài.

*Thiết kế mỏng và tinh tế. Vừa đẹp mắt, vừa thiết thực.*
*Quạt sưởi* có thiết kế siêu mỏng chỉ 12 cm loại bỏ cảm giác thô cứng và cồng kềnh nhưng vẫn đạt được hiệu quả của một máy sưởi cao cấp.
Màn hình hiển thị nhiệt độ đơn giản và rõ nét. Thiết kế trang nhã và đơn giản, phong cách linh hoạt. Bảng điều khiển kỹ thuật nàm hình lớn 2.56 inch hiển thị trạng thái hiện tại và sự thay đổi nhiệt độ theo thời gian thực của 8 chức năng chính trong nháy mắt.




*Kết nối các thiết bị thông minh*
Điều khiển qua giọng nói Xiao AI
Kết nối qua app Mi Home. Hỗ trợ điều khiển từ xa qua app MiHome trên điện thoại. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể bật trước chế độ sưởi để tận hưởng cảm giác ấm áp ngay khi vừa về đến nhà. Khám phá nhiều chức năng mới lạ chỉ có trên app MiHome.


Tích hợp kết nối Bluetooth  với thiết bị đo nhiệt độ và độ ẩm. Tự động bật công tắc sưởi, khử sương, sấy khô và các chế độ khác giúp việc tắm trở nên thoải mái và dễ chịu hơn. 
Máy sưởi thông gió âm trần 8 chức năng Yeelight Pro YLYB005 đã được qua các bước kiểm định nghiêm ngặt. Kiểm định theo đúng tiêu chuẩn quốc gia R&D. Do đó chúng có tuổi thọ cao, sử dụng lâu dài, an toàn, đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm khi đến tay khách hàng.

Để được tư vấn về các sản phẩm làm ấm không khí hay thông gió hút mùi, cải thiện chất lượng bầu không khí trong nhà. Bạn có thể liên hệ ngay *Soho* theo hotline: 0934452678 để được hỗ trợ miễn phí và nhanh nhất.


----------

